

Obama Calls for Regulating Internet Like Phone Companies - jackgavigan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-10/obama-calls-for-regulating-internet-like-phone-companies.html

======
cheshire137
Crappy site starts playing audio automatically. Immediate close tab.

------
mtimjones
What could possibly go wrong?

